# you CAN use the winch



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

to reel in your headsail. You Don't have to be supergirl if you do it right! There a few things to be cautious about though. Don't over do it.. make sure the RF is free to turn, check the jibsheets as it rolls in.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Whenever you're using a winch to furl the headsail.... if you encounter extra resistance... stop and take a look around—extra resistance often means you're about to break something.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

This isn't my boat but a Friends after he used a winch to furl his head sail. Had a halyard wrap and kept cranking twisting the forstay until it parted just below the terminal.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

ummm...that's not where that ought to be....


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure you can use the winch, but only if you also use the brain at the same time. 
Your body is equipped with pressure sensors in your hands and your brain can multiply that measurements with the winch amplifier factor in real time.
Or simpler: if you feel increase in resistance ---> stop. 

Another trick I used for a newbie once: Only make one turn around the winch. If there is a problem the winch will slip. Simple and it works.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The first one or two revolutions are harder to make on my Harken furler but I can reel it with one hand. My wife and my kids have no problem with it. We have no need to put it on a winch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You should not NEED a winch. If you do you've got problems with the RF.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

teshannon said:


> You should not NEED a winch. If you do you've got problems with the RF.


Maybe not. Last year I purchased a Quantum Fusion M headsail with a taffetta cover; I could not furl it. I put the sail up and took it down three times to see what the problem was with the furler, and each time finding none, concluded it must be the sail, but I dismissed it. After getting very frustrated, I called a friend with more experience than I and he said, well, if everything works, and it worked with the old sail, maybe the sail is just stiff as it is new. I wish the sailmaker would have commented on that. Sure enough, that's what it was, the luff was so stiff I could not furl it by hand, and it was difficult with the winch the first few times. I had a hard time bringing myself to use the winch on the furler, I kept saying 'this is wrong, this is wrong', but I went slow, watched what I was doing, and it is what was needed given the stiff luff.

I agree with the above posts though, whether with the RF or anything else on the boat, do not force it with the winch, and make sure you are 'seeing' what you are doing, not just blindly cranking the winch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

max-on,
Interesting. More often than not the problem is too tight a halyard or a too loose forestay. You learn something every day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Max-on-

What kind of boat is in your avatar???


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Max-on-
> 
> What kind of boat is in your avatar???


Sailingdog, that is a 1997 Dehler 33, Cruising Version. It may be the only one in the US as Dehler US did not import this model. This is the first Judel/Vrolik design for Dehler. They also built a racing version, with a deeper keel, taller rig, longer boom, and no wood interior.

I understand the boat was sailed from Finland to the East Coast, then was in Canada / Great Lakes for a while. I purchased the boat from Dehler North America in Chicago. It now enjoys Narragansett Bay.

I'll post another pic, once I figure out how to, I keep getting an error.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dehler...GREAT BOAT!!! yes it is....

If I didn't have my boat, a Dehler I would have....F**king good, pretty and fast....good boat, man....good boat....I love them...

It beats any boat out there (of the ones people can afford if you know what I mean), built in Deutschland...real engineering Deutschland, where Porsche and Blaupunkt come....not the one where Bavarias come from...the deutschland of the newer BMW's and VW.....

I knew it was a Dehler by the way....since we first posted together a long time ago...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Max-on-

The photo posting feature is basically broken. Get an account on Flickr.com or another photosharing website and use the







icon to post the photo.



max-on said:


> Sailingdog, that is a 1997 Dehler 33, Cruising Version. It may be the only one in the US as Dehler US did not import this model. This is the first Judel/Vrolik design for Dehler. They also built a racing version, with a deeper keel, taller rig, longer boom, and no wood interior.
> 
> I understand the boat was sailed from Finland to the East Coast, then was in Canada / Great Lakes for a while. I purchased the boat from Dehler North America in Chicago. It now enjoys Narragansett Bay.
> 
> I'll post another pic, once I figure out how to, I keep getting an error.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think I remember seeing that Dehler blasting by me on the Bay.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Alex, thank you for the confirmation! Unfortunately, Dehler is not a very popular boat here in the US. Not many are imported each year, although a new 44 will be on the Great Lakes next year. 

The D33 sat on land for two years in Chicago, Jeff Papanek, of Dehler North America, the US Dealer, told me people did not appreciate the boat. Potential buyers walked on the 33 and wanted a wheel and complained about the narrow beam.

It is our first boat, and we ae enjoying her. The boat is quick and responsive, which is fun, and will get to hull speed quickly. I am getting an assy. spin. over the winter for next year. It is a bit tender though, thus, the need for "It is ok to heel video"!

TB, what day. Iit could have been, I'm at Pleasant Street, Wickford. It depends who is on board, if Mechele and me, I will reef early and keep it depowered, if another guy and me, i will keep it powered-up. I keep the 110% on the furler, so I'm good with over 12 kts of wind.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I think I remember seeing that Dehler blasting by me on the Bay.


I bet I could catch him.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

max-on - were you on the Bay Saturday, second weekend in September? I was solo-sailing all day - winds built up from 12-30 kts morning to afternoon. I could have sworn a blue and white boat like yours passed me by Gould Island - East Passage - close to noon.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> max-on - were you on the Bay Saturday, second weekend in September? I was solo-sailing all day - winds built up from 12-30 kts morning to afternoon. I could have sworn a blue and white boat like yours passed me by Gould Island - East Passage - close to noon.


TB, your memory is better than mine, did the boat have a cuben (black colored) main, no roach, main. The previous owner bought a cuben main, but it is a triangle, with no roach. I have a choice of using the original crosscut / blown-out main or the cuben, so I use the cuben. It is small, but it is light and has no stretch. The small main and 110% jib push the boat well in 12-18 kts, though, it does not seem underpowered in that range.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

deniseO30 said:


> * you CAN use the winch *to reel in your headsail. There a few things to be cautious about though. Don't over do it..


 i use the whench to reel in the headsail reef the main, weigh anchor, get me a drink and cook dinner. excellent post!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Max, I have a few sailing buddies with Dehlers. That's a boat I know a lot, but are all 39's and 40's.

When I was building my boat I wanted to copy the way your companion door opens, you do have the sliding door down, right??

Now...after I have been here in sailnet, and slowly learnt what the North Americans like and want, it does not surprize me no one bought it.

That is a real sailboat, its fast, well built and safe, excellent mast and boom and top notch hardware....but, a relatively new brand and not so know in the US...so what does good ol American do?? he comes to sailnet, asks a lot of questions....and buys a 1892 Valiant or a 1745 Passport, because they were well built....oh well.....what can I say....

at least that boat landed in good hands...its an excellent boat, and pretty too.

Yoiu made my day...now post the photos will you??


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Alex, I will post some photos, although I am not as talented as you. I do have the 'sliding' hatch, it is convenient, although I need to repair the top piece as it is cracked, these little things that still remain after one and a half seasons. Also, the mast and boom is Dehler, I think that is about the last year they stopped doing the rig.

I have sailed a JV designed Dehler 36, a very nice boat, I really liked the ergonomics, if you know what I mean, things were just 'right". I really like the 39 too, maybe after I get bored with the 33!

When looking, I wanted something different, i did not want a J or Bene, etc., but also something we both could enjoy. The boat has a full interior, with standing headroom in the head (a requirement) and a comfortable cockpit with high seatbacks, and with the traveller behind the tiller and primaries on the coachroof (something I was not sure about but it is ok), it is open and not cramped, especially with the stern locker removed.


----------



## Yugi (Jun 26, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Max-on-
> 
> What kind of boat is in your avatar???


looks like a Max Fun 35


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

MAx, I know Dehler since one of the very first arrived in 1988. They were absolutely gorgeous but moist where red and white. Today they are not so pretty..oh well

Dehler is very respected in Europe and holds a good value as used boat.

The new ones, are wow........I can't describe...them and the new Grand Soleil are my favorite boats...(by the way, my dream boat is the Swan 45 I bet one day....one day.....one day....), anyway..

I know your boat from a Spanish guy had one for 3 months here.

I know about the mast that's why I said that. The new masts are even better.

By the way, your's is tiller, yes?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yugi said:


> looks like a Max Fun 35


Yugi...no way...its a 1924 Valiant....

go back to sleep....


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

hijacked again.. oh well I tried ladies..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> hijacked again.. oh well I tried ladies..


Denise...It wasn't me....I didn't start the HJ

it was SD...I'm inocent....

Will you forgive me??? pleeeease???    

I promise I will be good....


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Only the title to your boat will get my forgiveness GIU! LOL


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I won't give you the title, but I'll show my face...will it do???


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

your forgiven!  still rather have your boat


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey...watch it or I lose my Gentlemans coat and photoshop you!!!!

I've done it before...

what's wrong with my face?? Melrna likes it...


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

First of all, I have first dibs on Alex's boat followed by his body.  It comes as a package! Get in line Denise! It was a nice try BTW! I hear you on the RF difficulties. What I have found on boats is either the line is to skinny or to fat. The fat ones really scare me on jamming. Line is too big on the drum. The skinny lines I find I don't have the strength to get them started, so I smile pretty and ask for help sometimes.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

TY for cking in Merlna!

Reeling in that 153 on my boat even in light air is a chore! The working jib is way easier. Sometimes I do just start it with the winch, then the rest by hand.. gloves help allot. The line in mine is 3/8" I think 7/16" would work but I'm not buying more line this yr!  One thing that also helped... I put a new and larger turning block at the cockpit end. when ever a line is around a block it reduces the effort on your part. (like the mainsheet controls)

I really love those $$$ furlers like facnor and profurl. I had a CDI on my hunter 23, it was great. I may get a CDI for my boat anyway as the $ allows. It has an old CDI "reefer" model that's been beat.​
ok guys we still love you!


----------

